# Beretta 92G Elite LTT Compact -> for carry…thoughts?



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Hello forum,

Any thoughts on the above gun and secondly….

Does anyone ankle carry? I guess the drawback would be taking the time to reach down to get the pistol…

Looking for experts to weigh in…

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a good gun. Just realize that the compact Beretta 92 is not really "compact."

I carried a fullsize 92 for 3 years, many years ago. I would occasionally mix in a Compact Beretta 92 at the time. The "compact" is still not much smaller than a fullsize Beretta 92. So, be aware of that. It was not a comfortable gun to carry. Doable, but not comfortable.

I think when you are especially just starting to carry - you will want something comfortable. Or, you just won't carry the gun.

As for ankle carry - I tried it years ago. I have a bad knee, and it caused me knee pain. Realize that when you walk, the leg with the ankle holster will move at a different speed than your other leg, because there is more weight. With your knee as the pivot point, you will find that it can throw off your stride.

But, more importantly, it takes too long to get to the gun, IMHO.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> That is a good gun. Just realize that the compact Beretta 92 is not really "compact."
> 
> I carried a fullsize 92 for 3 years, many years ago. I would occasionally mix in a Compact Beretta 92 at the time. The "compact" is still not much smaller than a fullsize Beretta 92. So, be aware of that. It was not a comfortable gun to carry. Doable, but not comfortable.
> 
> ...


Good point - I guess I am getting thrown off by the current dimensions of my pistol and think anything smaller can be carried…which for this model it can be…but it might not be the most comfortable to carry.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

No problem carrying the LTT but it won't let you forget that you're carrying it. Toward the end of the day it kind of gets annoying. There are better options out there.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd carry it in a good IWB holster.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Part of what got me carrying the Beretta Px4 was that it was similar in size and weight to a Glock 19. The polymer frame lightens things up slightly over an alloy frame. Ernest Langdon of LTT put together a pretty nice carry package based on the Px4 Compact. Trigger and controls are very similar to my 92FS.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

For ankle carry, it is best if it is really small and really light. Ankle carry is not as readily accessible as other carry locations.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> For ankle carry, it is best if it is really small and really light. Ankle carry is not as readily accessible as other carry locations.


Yea, when I DID try ankle carry, I was using a Kahr PM9.

I'd love to see someone ankle carry a Beretta


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, when I DID try ankle carry, I was using a Kahr PM9.
> 
> I'd love to see someone ankle carry a Beretta


I was thinking now about the PX4 Subcompact 👍😀.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, when I DID try ankle carry, I was using a Kahr PM9.
> 
> I'd love to see someone ankle carry a Beretta


This one would be about As big as I’d go for ankle carry.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

lz33w7 said:


> I was thinking now about the PX4 Subcompact 👍😀.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


That would be about my personal upper limit In size category. I’ve tried a Glock 26 in ankle carry, and even that gets a bit heavy/bulky. Best for comfort/size/power that I’ve been able to ankle carry comfortably was a Ruger LCP In .380. Small, flat, light weight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> I was thinking now about the PX4 Subcompact 👍😀.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


Ya know, I was all set to buy the PX4 subcompact many years ago. And, my local range had one to rent.

Now, I've owned 29 Beretta 92 variants, and 4 PX4s over the years. So, I KNOW very well how to shoot DA/SA guns. And, I love Berettas. But that PX4 subcompact just didn't work for me. I couldn't shoot it well when I rented it. I was so disappointed.

On the Beretta Forum, some people love them. Some have the same report as I do - that it is much harder to shoot that gun well.

Realize the subcompact PX4 does not have a rotating barrel, like the fullsize PX4 and Compact PX4. The Subcompact uses a Browning tilt barrel design.

Also, Beretta seems to make many of their guns in batches. Sometimes you do not see a model for a couple of years - and then bang... Some show up in the states again. Many people on the Beretta Forum have commented that they have not seen any PX4 subcompacts for sale in a long time. And, it's been a long time since I recall seeing a new one too. So, if you wanted one now, I don't think you will be able to find a new one right now.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know, I was all set to buy the PX4 subcompact many years ago. And, my local range had one to rent.
> 
> Now, I've owned 29 Beretta 92 variants, and 4 PX4s over the years. So, I KNOW very well how to shoot DA/SA guns. And, I love Berettas. But that PX4 subcompact just didn't work for me. I couldn't shoot it well when I rented it. I was so disappointed.
> 
> ...


My experience with the Subcompact version of the Px4 was the same. Losing the rotating barrel seems to make it harder to keep a solid grip under recoil, and I found myself having to adjust grip frequently while shooting. I have a full size and a compact butwon’t be buying a subcompact unless it is just a stupid good deal.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya know, I was all set to buy the PX4 subcompact many years ago. And, my local range had one to rent.
> 
> Now, I've owned 29 Beretta 92 variants, and 4 PX4s over the years. So, I KNOW very well how to shoot DA/SA guns. And, I love Berettas. But that PX4 subcompact just didn't work for me. I couldn't shoot it well when I rented it. I was so disappointed.
> 
> ...


Very good points - it will be interesting to see if my broker can find one…he’s pulling out all the stops and calling in a favor….so we’ll see.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Very good points - it will be interesting to see if my broker can find one…he’s pulling out all the stops and calling in a favor….so we’ll see.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


I just looked at Wikiarms. They are all sold out at all the online sites.

Unless you buy used, I think you are out of luck. From memory, I wanna say that people have been complaining on the Beretta Forum for quite some time about these being unavailable. But good luck!


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I just looked at Wikiarms. They are all sold out at all the online sites.
> 
> Unless you buy used, I think you are out of luck. From memory, I wanna say that people have been complaining on the Beretta Forum for quite some time about these being unavailable. But good luck!


Well shoot - thank you for the intel. Not sounding snobby but I would not purchased a pre-owned. I appreciate your research and I will keep everyone apprised.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Well shoot - thank you for the intel. Not sounding snobby but I would not purchased a pre-owned. I appreciate your research and I will keep everyone apprised.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


I don't buy used guns either. Just a thing I have.... My preference... I don't want to inherit someone else's headache. 

Last year, I bought a used optic.... A first for me... As, I never usually buy used gun stuff. But, it was a Mepro 21, which is a battery free, rifle optic. They are pretty bullet proof, and the guy had a very high rating on that gun forum. He claimed he tried it once and didn't like it. I've owned 6 or 7 of them over the years, and it is my favorite optic. But, I know some people don't care for them.

Anyway, I saved $100. But, I've never done that before. And yea, I am allergic to buying used guns


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve bought used guns, but either they were obviously bought and then shot very little or I bought them as basket cases to fix up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never used an IWB holster. They don't look as if they'd be very comfy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I've never used an IWB holster. They don't look as if they'd be very comfy.


You get used to it. I carried IWB for years. That is how I carried such a large gun like the 92FS.

But yea, OWB is more comfortable, but does print more.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, when I DID try ankle carry, I was using a Kahr PM9.
> 
> I'd love to see someone ankle carry a Beretta


Yup, good luck. Ain't no way...at least longer than a day that is. Also, better bust out those bell-bottoms, cause no pants that I have are going to glide their way over that "girthy girl".


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I just looked at Wikiarms. They are all sold out at all the online sites.
> 
> Unless you buy used, I think you are out of luck. From memory, I wanna say that people have been complaining on the Beretta Forum for quite some time about these being unavailable. But good luck!


Well,

I just purchased the Beretta PX4 Storm Compact - for carry, should be here Friday… I will post picks.










Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Well,
> 
> I just purchased the Beretta PX4 Storm Compact - for carry, should be here Friday… I will post picks.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Now, the Compact is not the same as the Subcompact model you originally mentioned before.

But yea, I have a compact model myself. I did the modification to take the right side, ambi slide stop off, and put the smaller slide stop on the left side. 

I did it so many years ago that I don't remember if there was a kit, or if I ordered the parts separately. 

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Congrats. Now, the Compact is not the same as the Subcompact model you originally mentioned before.
> 
> But yea, I have a compact model myself. I did the modification to take the right side, ambi slide stop off, and put the smaller slide stop on the left side.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes, I made an error 😀👍…is this firearm comfortable to carry?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Thank you, yes, I made an error 😀👍…is this firearm comfortable to carry?
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


I've owned 3 of the fullsize PX4s over the years, and then the 1 Compact PX4.

Yea, It's fairly comfortable to carry. I had to put a Hogue Jr grip on it, because I find the sides of the PX4 grip to be too smooth. When I get a chance, I'll post a photo.

It's about Glock 19 sized, so doable when it comes to carry


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I've owned 3 of the fullsize PX4s over the years, and then the 1 Compact PX4.
> 
> Yea, It's fairly comfortable to carry. I had to put a Hogue Jr grip on it, because I find the sides of the PX4 grip to be too smooth. When I get a chance, I'll post a photo.
> 
> It's about Glock 19 sized, so doable when it comes to carry


That would be great, thank you my friend. Broker searched for the subcompact and like you stated….GOOD LUCK finding one lol.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is the pic of mine:


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Here is the pic of mine:


Hi Shipwreck,

That is a handsome looking pistol. Looks very easy to conceal.

How does it perform?

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Hi Shipwreck,
> 
> That is a handsome looking pistol. Looks very easy to conceal.
> 
> ...


It's not bad. I used to carry an Hk P2000sk for 6.5 years instead of the PX4.... The trigger was better on the PX4, but I liked the grip on the HK more. I did sell the HK a few months back. I still have the PX4. It's kind of my "extra" gun. It's been abused a lot since that photo was taken I posted. But, still works great


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The Px4 compact has been my primary carry gun since early 2017. Switched from a Glock.

Like Shipwreck, I replaced some of the parts that came on it with other Beretta parts to help make it a little more trim and comfortable for carry. (Low profile, single slide catch lever, low profile decocker only levers, Ameriglo sights, (front is tritium with orange surround, and rear sight is blacked out). And I stippled the grip, because Shipwreck is also right, that the stock texture is a bit slick, especially if you get sweaty, or it gets wet.

I put 2,000 rounds through it when I first got it without cleaning it, just as my own confidence booster to know it was “reliable enough” for carry. Now that it gets carried, it gets cleaned regularly, and after each range session.

The pistol,carries,comfortably for me in a JM Custom Kydex, AIWB holster. The rounded rear of the slide and the low profile decocker levers make it fairly comfortable.

The pistol is reliable with every type of ammo I fed it quite accurate with most ammo I tried through it. (And I tried several varieties).


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> The Px4 compact has been my primary carry gun since early 2017. Switched from a Glock.
> 
> Like Shipwreck, I replaced some of the parts that came on it with other Beretta parts to help make it a little more trim and comfortable for carry. (Low profile, single slide catch lever, low profile decocker only levers, Ameriglo sights, (front is tritium with orange surround, and rear sight is blacked out). And I stippled the grip, because Shipwreck is also right, that the stock texture is a bit slick, especially if you get sweaty, or it gets wet.
> 
> ...


Fantastic shooting and thank you sharing. Need to be taking lessons from you. Looks like a great size to carry….I’m going to try and ankle carry. Looking at all the ammo you have - I’m still trying to comprehend all the differences and that it makes a difference…time will tell.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Fantastic shooting and thank you sharing. Need to be taking lessons from you. Looks like a great size to carry….I’m going to try and ankle carry. Looking at all the ammo you have - I’m still trying to comprehend all the differences and that it makes a difference…time will tell.
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephen


The gun is too big and heavy for ankle carry. You really should look at IWB or OWB carry. It's not realistic to carry this on an ankle.

If you want to ankle carry, you want something like a Ruger LCP 380 or Kahr PM9 - neither gun is pleasant to shoot


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

These are in a SIZE range for ankle carry. But weight and bulk are both necessary to consider. Only one in this picture has turned out to be practical for ankle carry for me.

Clockwise from upper left corner (Taurus 85 - .38 Special, Ruger LCP -.380 ACP,
Beretta 21a - .22LR, Smith and Wesson 640-1 - .357 Magnum, FEG SMC -.380, Glock 26 -9mm.).










The Ruger LCP is a light, small and flat handgun in the minimum chambering I would carry. The Beretta 21a is about the same size, but the .22 chambering makes it less than ideal for defensive use.

All of the others are too heavy or bulky in some way. I Do have a revolver that is a contender, which is a S&W 442. Because it has an aluminum alloy frame it is light weight, with “Boot grips” it is just barely small enough. It is a bit thick, because of the cylinder, but not horribly thick, but not as convenient as the LCP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

lz33w7 said:


> Well,
> 
> I just purchased the Beretta PX4 Storm Compact - for carry, should be here Friday… I will post picks.
> 
> ...



Go read this thread: Beretta Rebates going on NOW!!!!

It will save you $$$$$


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

paratrooper said:


> I've never used an IWB holster. They don't look as if they'd be very comfy.


It depends on the IWB holster. You should try a lot of them. How else will you populate your Holster Drawer?
The Phlster Engima is very comfortable. It's the IWB that doesn't need pants! I researched and purchased one for my carry pistol. The Enigma has it's own belt and stabilizing strap which doesn't rely on your pant or belt. It can be worn with anything. Amazingly comfortable.
Try it; you'll like it.


----------



## lz33w7 (3 mo ago)

So in the spirit of being thorough and calming my own nerves…I called the Police Department and they told me what I already knew and put my nerves at ease….I’m allowed to conceal carry or open carry and if I am pulled over to basically let the officer know.

I do not have a holster for my carry Beretta yet…but I went to the gas station with my 92X Performance in my center console and joila…no big deal…. I know for a lot of you it’s as common as putting shoes on….and with this second shooting at Walmart last night…I’m done taking chances.

Thanks again for all the advice.

Kindly,
Stephen


----------

